# W: Space Marine Missile Launchers



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

I find myself needing to obtain 12 Missile Launchers for some Long Fangs units i'm putting together, and i'm having an irritatingly difficult time finding some. If anyones got any they'd be willing to sell, PM me with a price you'd be looking for. Preferably UK only please.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Mods please close this, got them from someone


----------

